# Nochnoy dozor (Night Watch) (2004)



## The Master™ (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this critically acclaimed Russian film...

*Tagline:* _All That Stands Between Light And Darkness Is The Night Watch._

*Plot Outline:* _A fantasy-thriller set in present-day Moscow where the respective forces that control daytime and nighttime do battle._

Directed by 
Timur Bekmambetov    

Writing credits
Timur Bekmambetov (screenplay) and  
Laeta Kalogridis (screenplay)

Sergei Lukyanenko (novel)

Cast
Konstantin Khabensky ....  Anton Gorodetsky 
Vladimir Menshov ....  Geser 
Valeri Zolotukhin ....  Vampire, Kostya's father 
Mariya Poroshina ....  Svetlana 
Galina Tyunina ....  Olga, sorceress (owl) 
Yuri Kutsenko ....  Ignat (as Gosha Kutsenko) 
Aleksei Chadov ....  Kostya (Anton's young vampire neighbor) 
Zhanna Friske ....  Alisa Donnikova 
Ilya Lagutenko ....  Vampire Andrei 
Viktor Verzhbitsky ....  Zavulon 
Rimma Markova ....  Darya Schultz, witch 
Mariya Mironova ....  Yegor's mother 
Aleksei Maklakov ....  Semyon 
Aleksandr Samojlenko ....  Ilya, mage-transformer 
Dmitry Martynov ....  Yegor, Anton's son (as Dmitri Martynov) 
Anna Slyusaryova ....  Lena, mage-transformer (as Anna Slyu) 
Anna Dubrovskaya ....  Vampiress Larisa, Andrei's lover and initiate 
Sergei Prikhodko   
Georgy Dronov ....  Tolyk 
Igor Savochkin   
Yegor Dronov   
Nikolai Olyalin ....  Inkvizitor 
Dmitri Klokov   
Dmitriy Klokov   
Dmitri Osetrov   
Dmitry Osetrov   
Konstantin Murzenko ....  Man in Metro 
Anatoli Gorin   
Lyudmila Aronova   
Ludmila Yaronova   
Aleksandr Shurok   
Nikolai Kiselyov   
Marina Ivanova   
Viktor Ivanov 
Polina Shchurok   
Tatyana Shchankina   
Aleksandr Kozlov   
Igor Pismenny   
Viktoriya Smirnova   
Sergei Kalashnikov   
Yekaterina Malikova   
Vladislav Anufriyev
Yuri Yakovlev
Ivan Popov
Aleksei Kurochkin
Yaroslav Romashenko

Trailer: http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox_searchlight/night_watch/http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1688688/


----------



## Leto (Oct 10, 2005)

Babe, did you crushed your lenses again : 
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7114&highlight=Night+watch

and http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7685&highlight=NightWatch

Quick review ? :


			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Just saw the movie. Quite complex, very high speed and with an interesting ending/cliffhanger.
> But I think the sroty was rushed to keep into a film format, does anyone knows if the original books have been translated in English (or French), I don't feel like learning Russian just to read them.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 10, 2005)

I saw this the other day and I echo Leto's comments that it was confusing in parts and certain sections seemed rushed with little relevance to the main plot.
A good visual movie, even if I didn't quite understand what was going on half the time!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 10, 2005)

i think it looks good its part of a trillogy I think but i looking forward to it i hoping that it going to be something a bit different for once a change to the string of remakes and superhero movies


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 10, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Babe, did you crushed your lenses again :
> http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7114&highlight=Night+watch
> 
> and http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7685&highlight=NightWatch
> ...


 
I looked for Night Watch and found nothing in a search... Oh well...


----------



## Teir (Oct 14, 2005)

We are just starting to hear alot about this film where i am and i desperatly want to see it! Critics are going nuts over it. In a good way I mean


----------



## pgmatg (Mar 24, 2006)

"Night watch" is a very good Russian Sci-Fi / Fantasy movie (in my view: "Lord of the Rings" meets "Prophecy" meets Matrix meets Blade). The movie been out on DVD for some time, but since Fox bought all American distribution rights, they have mandated to stop making NTSC formatted dvds of it. The disk has been slowly disappearing from even Russian stores in America. And Fox kept postponing the release until recent limited release, while sequel "Day Watch" is already out in Russia on pal dvd (without subs only). Both installments beat American movies in Russia. And the studio is insisting on filming the 3rd part in English. Ain't US movie studios wonderful :roll: But they did do a good job on making subtitles not a nuisance, but an enhancement


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 24, 2006)

*I saw 'Nochnoy dozor (Night Watch) last year at the cinema and I thought it was great, I had seen it already in its original format, but at the cinema they had added effects (thank you Fox!), the film is brilliant, I enjoyed the story and the whole idea of the film. The subtitles were also easy to follow.  

Looking forward to the sequels.

Thanks for ALL the information.**



*


----------



## ravenus (Jul 8, 2006)

Caught this film on DVD last night (normal subtitles version) and I thought it has a packed and fairly decent, though not mind-blowing, storyline of a contemporary war between the forces of light and darkness, which may not necessarily be as (boringly) unambiguous as they are in the _Star Wars_ or _LoTR_ movies. I really like the way the 'hero' of the film is portrayed; he is not some quasi-invulnerable kungfu master, he is shown to make mistakes and get hurt a lot, and generally quite an empathizable character.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 14, 2006)

yep, i've seen it now, and really enjoyed it. was such a relief not to have towatch pretty hollywood people not make the most of the plot. i found the subtitles not a problem and will certainly see the second part when it comes out.


----------



## Sibeling (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't really like the film - it seemed that the director just goes out of his way to show that "we are as good as Hollywood". The books were much better.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 18, 2006)

a friend and i were wondering if the books have been translated to english. as you've read them, mabe you can enlighten us?


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 18, 2006)

Reading Night Watch in English right now. Can't say much yet, but the book seems pretty accessible and easy to get into. It seems the movie is going much faster, doing a lot of separate events in one, and I think it would be very useful to have read the book before you see the movie; it explains a lot.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah - I saw this too and aside from the rather cool subtitles, I was bored about 10 minutes in.  If you want me, you gotta grab me early or I'll just zone out.  I just wasn't impressed.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2006)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> Reading Night Watch in English right now. Can't say much yet, but the book seems pretty accessible and easy to get into. It seems the movie is going much faster, doing a lot of separate events in one, and I think it would be very useful to have read the book before you see the movie; it explains a lot.


could you say who did the translation? or post a link? would also be useful to know how the translation stands up to the oriignal? or was it written from the film rather than a translation of the oriignal fiction work?
i prefer to read a book after the movie, though it doesn't often happen that way as i'm a voracious reader and have been delving into sci/fi fantasy stuff for years, because i tend to get very disapointed by the choping of story lines.


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 19, 2006)

The book is translated by Andrew Bromfield. I certainly believe the English version of the book is translated from the Russian original, if that's what you mean?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2006)

yep, thank you


----------



## Sibeling (Aug 19, 2006)

I read the Russian original, but I would like to read the English translation just to find out how it all sounds in English.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 15, 2007)

*Nightwatch (Nochnoy dozor) (2004)*

Ok so this was a very enjoyable horror, action film, what I want to know where is the remaining parts of the trilogy.

As I understood it, there was Day Watch and maybe Dusk Watch was the third chapter. 

What has happened to it, it's been three years now, I was looking forward to the Russian Version before the obvious Hollywood remake. 

Can anyone shed any light. (hahaha no pun intended)


----------



## roddglenn (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Nightwatch (Nochnoy dozor) (2004)*

Day Watch has been out in most of Europe and the former eastern block since January. It's due out in the US 1st June and in the UK 5th October. The third installment (Last Watch) I've heard will be set in the US (because of some funding deal I think).


----------



## Taltos (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Nightwatch (Nochnoy dozor) (2004)*



roddglenn said:


> Day Watch has been out in most of Europe and the former eastern block since January.



Make that January of 2006  



roddglenn said:


> It's due out in the US 1st June and in the UK 5th October. The third installment (Last Watch) I've heard will be set in the US (because of some funding deal I think).



Don't know about US - but it's rumored to be in english as Fox is paying for the filming  I'm not sure that is a good idea.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Nightwatch (Nochnoy dozor) (2004)*

Jan 06, dam that's not fair. 

I not sure about the US funded third part.

I felt Nightwatch was one of the more unique horror films of recent years and that was mainly owing to the Russian take on story telling. 

I hope we get that next installment soon, it seems to have taken the UK forever to get it.


----------

